# No imlib loader for that file format



## Business_Woman (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi,

I ran in to troubbles while trying to set background with feh.
"No Imlib2 loader for that file format"

And looking in /usr/local/lib/imlib/loaders


How do i add support for jpg ?


----------



## ale (Sep 18, 2009)

Business_Woman said:
			
		

> How do i add support for jpg ?


Do you really need an answer?


----------



## Business_Woman (Sep 19, 2009)

I think i got it, for some reason i thought jpg and jpeg were different


----------

